# Wer muß NOT AUS Taster testen???



## Unwissender (13 April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben an einen Kunden eine Steuerung im Austausch einer alten Anlage in einer Lackieranlage verkauft.
 Stecker runter ---> austauschen --->Stecker wieder drauf. 
In dieser ist auch ein NOT AUS Tatser und ein NOT AUS Relais verbaut.
Ich habe dem Kunden demonstriert das mein NOT AUS Relais auslöst, wenn ich bei mir den Taster betätige. 
Seine Anlage bleibt dann auch stehen.
An dem Taster sind noch zwei potentialfrei Kontakte angeschlossen die dem Kunden zur verfügen stehen, 
um seine Sicherheitskreise darüber zu schleifen.
Jetzt im nachhinein will er von mir ein Schriftstück haben, wo alle NOT AUS (25 Stück) Taster an seiner Anlage 
draufstehen und eine Unterschrift dafür das alle Funktionieren und mein NA Relais abschaltet.
Ich bin der Meinung, das er das zu prüfen hat weil er ja der Anlagenbetreiber ist, oder liege ich falsch????

MFG UNWISSENDER


----------



## Homer79 (13 April 2010)

> Ich bin der Meinung, das er das zu prüfen hat weil er ja der Anlagenbetreiber ist, oder liege ich falsch????



sehe ich genauso.

gegen einen aufpreis kannste ja auch die restlichen taster prüfen...


----------



## Unwissender (13 April 2010)

Find ich schon mal gut,

hast du vielleicht ein bischen Mehr Infos, ich muß das meinem Chef
beibringen, weil er von mir verlangt, das ich das blind unterschreibe.
Hab vom Kunden eine Liste bekommen, wo alles als IO gekenzeichnet ist
mit meinem Namen in Druckschrift.
Alle bis auf meinen NOT AUS Taster hab ich gekennzeichnet mit folgendem
Text:
Da die bestehende Not Aus Kette nicht verändert wurde, ist nur exemplarisch ein Not Aus Taster getestet worden.
Zieht das, oder ist die Aussage fürn A****.

Danke!!!!

MFG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 April 2010)

Beim unterschreiben währe ich vorsichtig, ich würde das sogar
verweigern. Du weißt ja nicht was die schon vorher in der Anlage
gefummelt haben. Für deinen Part mußt du schon unterschreiben
und mußt sogar einen Schritt weitergehen, das ganze Sicherheits
prozeder durchziehen.


----------



## Unwissender (13 April 2010)

So werde ich es machen, schreibe das was ich auch gemacht habe.
Ob's denen, oder meinem Chef, passt oder nicht.

DANKE!!!!


MFG


----------



## Homer79 (13 April 2010)

...ich meinte ja auch nicht nur dafür zu unterschreiben, sondern dem kunden begreiflich machen, das wenn man alles abnehmen sollte, auch das nicht selbergebaute auch nochmal richtig prüfen muss...daraus kann sich ja ein weiterer auftrag ergeben. wenn er nichts dafür ausgeben will, würde ich es auch nicht prüfen und damit unterschreiben.


----------



## Unwissender (13 April 2010)

Dem will ich gar nix mehr verkaufen!!! BZW irgendwas machen. Bin ja nur die
arme Sau, die das alles machen muß.
Ne ich hab das alles umformuliert und das geschrieben was ICH auch getestet habe.
Habe ja nur ausgetauscht und nix Neues eingebaut, bzw umgebaut.
Stecker runter und wieder drauf, das wars. Meinen NOT AUS natürlich getestet und 
vom Kunden auch einen, nur eben nicht alle 25, so wie ich es jetzt unterschreiben soll.
Alles andere überlaß ich dem Chef.

DANKE!!!

MFG


----------

